# NEED HELP ASAP 2010 Golf 2.5 Misfiring very frustrated



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

PLEASE PLEASE READ THROUGH ALL OF THIS
Ok so to start off I have a 2010 golf 2.5 mt, carbonio cai, usp midpipe, gti catback and unitronic stage 2. I had filled up with bp gas around a week ago. The day after that fill up I hear about bad gas from bp. But it was driving 100% fine then. Then comes friday, I get up and turn her over and she doesnt. I hear a sputter and thats it. A few min later she starts but just barely and has a very odd sounding idle however it cleared up after 2 blocks. Right after that I go to shell to fill up with a full tank of 93(always do 93) to maybe help it out and she starts right away at the gas station(Was about 1/4 tank. I wonder if u get more gunk as you deplete the fuel tank?) I go about my day as usual at school and it drives home fine Then comes today I start her up this morning and she sputters some more but starts on the first try, then the CEL comes on and im like ****. I go to work like usual and after the bad start it drives normally. and here I am back from work doing a vcds scan only to find engine misfire detected. My questions are, is this possibly related to bad fuel? Maybe a bad fuel pump/injectors? spark plugs/coils? or just me being unlucky. What could cause these problems? I only have about 16,000 miles did 2 oil changes and soon to do the third. I SERIOUSLY NEED SOME GOOD ANSWERS/SUGGESTIONS this is my only car that I have and need DAILY for work and school. Not only that but my car is my baby and I don't wanna mess anything up. Anything would be appreciated, I am so frustrated and worried about this and I am pretty broke right now. At the moment I dont wanna go to the dealer because of my modifications. Im also wondering if its ok to continue driving it? The misfiring seems to only happen on the first startup in the day and it starts and runs fine after that. Also please let me know if you need more info from me. PS: I wrote this quickly and out of a bit of frustration so pardon my poor grammar

3 Faults Found:

000768 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 000 - - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 25459 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2098.14.10
Time: 08:36:48

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 856 /min
Load: 44.7 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 24.0°C
Temperature: 25.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V

000771 - Cylinder 3 
P0303 - 000 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 25459 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2098.14.10
Time: 08:36:53

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 840 /min
Load: 27.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 24.0°C
Temperature: 25.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

000772 - Cylinder 4 
P0304 - 000 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 25499 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2098.14.11
Time: 09:46:47

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 680 /min
Load: 37.6 %
Speed: 3.0 km/h
Temperature: 36.0°C
Temperature: 30.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

why didnt you drain the whole tank..?


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> why didnt you drain the whole tank..?


Was late to school lol and I guess I thought 3/4 fresh gas would be ok. Now that I think about it I should have but the odd thing is that it ran fine on the bp fuel for several days. Im not 100% certain I received bad gas either. Misfiring can possibly be related to coils but its pretty early for that but anything can happen. If you have any other suggestions or reasons, info etc please list them. You're very 2.5 knowledgeable grey and I really need your help.


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

2010, 16k miles .... DUDE!!! Warranty!!! Take it to a mod friendly dealer. And tell them what's up... You only put 93 and the crap started happening.... 

Unless you did something different or added something recent,


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

jaja123 said:


> Was late to school lol and I guess I thought 3/4 fresh gas would be ok. Now that I think about it I should have but the odd thing is that it ran fine on the bp fuel for several days. Im not 100% certain I received bad gas either. Misfiring can possibly be related to coils but its pretty early for that but anything can happen. If you have any other suggestions or reasons, info etc please list them. You're very 2.5 knowledgeable grey and I really need your help.


to be honest, i'd run some logs on vag com.

temps, afr, knock sensors voltage per cylinder, timing pull per cylinder, commanded afr vs actual, etc.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

k started her up today without any issue(no hiccup, normal sound, normal crank). So it might be just the bad fuel starting to get burned off. No new fault codes. Also is it normal for vag com to log 1 misfire on start up? no timing on any cylinders being pulled however I drove with very light throttle.


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

if you wanna try to trace a miss fire, try swapping coils around to see if it jumps from one cylinder to another, that can rule out coils if they are good or bad to


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

Idk why i posted here lmao drunk post i guess


----------



## bward584 (Sep 15, 2011)

Did you call the BP hotline? It wasn't ONLY BP's either BTW. It was also some costco's and some jewels I think. I would definitely call the hotline since your car is new and should not really have many issues.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

bward584 said:


> Did you call the BP hotline? It wasn't ONLY BP's either BTW. It was also some costco's and some jewels I think. I would definitely call the hotline since your car is new and should not really have many issues.


the cars seems to be running ok now. I am not sure I can file a claim now that its fine for the most part. Like I don't think they are gonna pay a shop to see if any damage was done. Still I am worried I bit. Maybe I can do a fuel filter change/flush and have them cover it.


----------



## bward584 (Sep 15, 2011)

jaja123 said:


> the cars seems to be running ok now. I am not sure I can file a claim now that its fine for the most part. Like I don't think they are gonna pay a shop to see if any damage was done. Still I am worried I bit. *Maybe I can do a fuel filter change/flush and have them cover it.*


That was my thoughts. If you bought in northwestern Indiana and you think its a strong possibility that you got the bad gas, I would call anyway. I would demand a new fuel filter at the very least! What do you have to lose anyway?


----------

